# Graphite rods vs Fiberglass rods



## Caseylowery29

I was wondering what made one better than the other, and what were the good and bad sides of each. Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## seachaser

Need to know what and how you are fishing for to answer.


----------



## Chris V

Regardless of the type of fishing you are doing, by knowing the pros and cons of both materials can help you decide what type of rod to get for the given need.

Fiberglass is very durable and much cheaper. It has more impact resistance and can handle far more compacting (resists breakage further into a deep bend). It is much heavier and far less sensitive than graphite. It has a slower recoil and therefore does not provide as much natural lift. Fiberglass rods are great for harsh fishing conditions where weight and sensitivity aren't _as_ important like charter fishing, deep dropping and trolling.

Graphite has far more lifting power than fiberglass of the same weight and thickness. It has a faster recoil and is much more sensitive. It costs more and can be more easily damaged if accidentally smacked up against something like a boat handrail,etc. It does not compact nearly as well is compacted which is why high sticking a graphite rod with a big fish on usually results in broke tips. A lot of better quality inshore rods are made up entirely of graphite but most have some fiberglass, boron or other component to add some durability. Almost all offshore rods that incorporate graphite are also made with fiberglass. Finding the proper combination of glass/graphite makes the ideal rod for both lifting power and durability


----------



## Caseylowery29

Ya, my plan is to be fishing off the pier most of the time for cobia and king. Ill use it some days on a boat for cobia but the majority on the pier. I got a PacBay rainforest 1089. Do yal know anything about them?


----------



## kingling

you need to get rid of that rod while you can, Pac Bay blanks are POS!
i bought 2 of their blanks last year and they both broke the first day i used them, i know what you are looking for casey, For cobia if you want graphite go with a rainshadow 1089 or American tackle 1089, if you want fiberglass 
a gator T90l or T90h, Cui 9ft Big water, or seeker PS90


----------



## Caseylowery29

The rainshadow 1089 was the blank i was planning on getting. I bought mine at the Rod Room in orange beach and when i got there they were out of the rainshadows. The lady told me that the pacbay one was basically the same thing besides the company and location theyre made at, so i bought this one. What is so different between the rainshadow and rainforest?


----------



## Live4Fish

haha ben i remember that, you didnt even get to throw your first one cuz it snapped while you were just playing with your ling jig, get a t90L they beat everything as an all around rod, they wont break and you can throw anything with them, i use mine for ling season and king fishing


----------

